# Barbetta o viso liscio?



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

Voi che preferite?
In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
Per un po' la terrò ma il viso cambia un bel po'.

P.S. per i maschietti barbosi. Usate qualcosa per ammorbidirla?


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

A me piace un sacco.
Il pizzetto mi fa andare giù di testa completamente.
Aiuto.


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

barbetta. incolta, folta, solo pizzetto, a me piace parecchio....


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


Io amo le barbette incolte old school.


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piace un sacco.
> Il pizzetto mi fa andare giù di testa completamente.
> Aiuto.


Ecciao


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


occhio che in genere la barba imbianca prima dei capelli 
Io ho il pizzetto abbastanza lungo, ormai ce l'ho da una ventina d'anni e non riesco a vedermi senza, altrimenti l'avrei gia' tagliato, e' piu' bianco che nero...


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ecciao


Buongiorno!


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> occhio che in genere *la barba imbianca prima dei capelli *
> Io ho il pizzetto abbastanza lungo, ormai ce l'ho da una ventina d'anni e non riesco a vedermi senza, altrimenti l'avrei gia' tagliato, e' piu' bianco che nero...


Sticazzi, bianco/brizzolato è ancor meglio.


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sticazzi, bianco/brizzolato è ancor meglio.


allora lo tengo sicuramente


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> allora lo tengo sicuramente


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


mai? io ogni tanto la porto, anche se secondo me mi invecchia un po'. e no, non uso nessun prodotto.
negli altri mi piace abbastanza (abbastanza molto) però dipende dal viso, non è un assoluto.


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> allora lo tengo sicuramente


Bravo.


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mai? io ogni tanto la porto, anche se secondo me mi invecchia un po'. e no, non uso nessun prodotto.
> negli altri mi piace abbastanza (abbastanza molto) però dipende dal viso, non è un assoluto.


Non dona a tutti in effetti...
Ma fa tanto maschio...
Aiuto 2.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *occhio che in genere la barba imbianca prima dei capelli*
> Io ho il pizzetto abbastanza lungo, ormai ce l'ho da una ventina d'anni e non riesco a vedermi senza, altrimenti l'avrei gia' tagliato, e' piu' bianco che nero...


è per quello che pensavo mi spernacchiassero 
io ho ancora i capelli scuri, bianchi quasi nulla
la barba invece è sale e pepe che tende ad imbiancarsi sul pizzetto
è piaciuta clamorosamente!
Amiche, colleghe, addirittura alla ex moglie che non mi vedeva da 10 giorni.
Ma soprattutto alla tipa che frequento :mexican:


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


dipende dalla persona ovviamente.
Diciamo che io preferisco liscio di solito


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non dona a tutti in effetti...
> Ma fa tanto maschio...
> Aiuto 2.


spero di non incontrarti mai con barba e camicia


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> spero di non incontrarti mai con barba e camicia




saresti molto molto cattivo...

Aiuto 3.


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è per quello che pensavo mi spernacchiassero
> io ho ancora i capelli scuri, bianchi quasi nulla
> la barba invece è sale e pepe che tende ad imbiancarsi sul pizzetto
> è piaciuta clamorosamente!
> ...


Eh, ragazzo mio... ma bisogna spiegarvele pure certe cose? :carneval:




passante ha detto:


> spero di non incontrarti mai con barba e camicia





passante ha detto:


>



Smettiamola. Che preferisco non dare sfogo all'immaginazione sul posto di lavoro.


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh, ragazzo mio... ma bisogna spiegarvele pure certe cose? :carneval:


Spot...sono maschi...che vuoi che capiscano...
Vogliamo parlare della barba in ricrescita applicata a certe pratiche?
Tralasciamo suvvia.


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spot...sono maschi...che vuoi che capiscano...
> Vogliamo parlare della barba in ricrescita applicata a certe pratiche?
> Tralasciamo suvvia.


Arcipuffola donna.
Tu mi hai appena letto nel cervello.

Basta, basta.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spot...sono maschi...che vuoi che capiscano...
> Vogliamo parlare della barba in ricrescita applicata a certe pratiche?
> Tralasciamo suvvia.


ahahhahahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Arcipuffola donna.
> Tu mi hai appena letto nel cervello.
> 
> Basta, basta.


Che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spot...sono maschi...che vuoi che capiscano...
> Vogliamo parlare della barba in ricrescita applicata a certe pratiche?
> Tralasciamo suvvia.





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Arcipuffola donna.
> Tu mi hai appena letto nel cervello.
> 
> Basta, basta.


ragazze... a meno che non abbiate un collega da sbattere sulla scrivania prevedo per voi un pomeriggio molto lungo :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ragazze... a meno che non abbiate un collega da sbattere sulla scrivania prevedo per voi un pomeriggio molto lungo :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Lavoro da sola...
Vado a prendere una spazzola. 

:carneval:


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lavoro da sola...
> Vado a prendere una spazzola.
> 
> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


Pro: dà un'aria piu' maschia e vissuta. In genere attizza. Meglio barba corta che non la ricrescita 6 mm che fa un po' o look trasandato o stamattina mi sono dimenticato di radermi.
Contro: Invecchia. Dà parecchio fastidio allo struscio.
Opinione personale: Senza. Preferisco illudermi di stare con un bravo ragazzo.
Digressione: la scivolata verso la barba dopo i 40 arriva per tutti. Chissà perché....


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pro: dà un'aria piu' maschia e vissuta. In genere attizza. Meglio barba corta che non la ricrescita 6 mm che fa un po' o look trasandato o stamattina mi sono dimenticato di radermi.
> Contro: Invecchia. Dà parecchio fastidio allo struscio.
> Opinione personale: Senza. Preferisco illudermi di stare con un bravo ragazzo.
> Digressione: la scivolata verso la barba dopo i 40 arriva per tutti. Chissà perché....


a me attizza un sacco la barba un po' alla look trasandato, stile Al Pacino in "Serpico" :inlove:


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *occhio che in genere la barba imbianca prima dei capelli*
> Io ho il pizzetto abbastanza lungo, ormai ce l'ho da una ventina d'anni e non riesco a vedermi senza, altrimenti l'avrei gia' tagliato, e' piu' bianco che nero...


ma meglio, no? ... un po' di pelo bianco a noi maschi sta bene


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a me attizza un sacco quella look trasandato, un po' stile Al Pacino in "Serpico" :inlove:


io preferisco i "bravi ragazzi". sui quali però a volte un po' di barba non guasta :inlove:


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io preferisco i "bravi ragazzi". sui quali però a volte un po' di barba non guasta :inlove:


la barbetta sui "bravi ragazzi" è ancora meglio....  

Tipo Christian Bale con la barba.... spettacolo :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma meglio, no? ... un po' di pelo bianco a noi maschi sta bene


:rotfl::rotfl:Certo,io come al solito funziono al contrario...:rotfl:capelli sale e pepe e barba nera.....ma come cazzo può essere vallo a capire....:rotfl::rotfl:e giuro c'è pure qualche mia collega che ha pensato che mi tingessi i capelli di bianco,e va bene che sto fuori....ma non così....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la barbetta sui "bravi ragazzi" è ancora meglio....


Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa ma mi è saltata la connessione 
Ti fa venire quella voglia di farci cose cattive, col bravo ragazzo.



Spoiler



no colleghi papabili, no spazzola. Che vita triste.


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la barbetta sui "bravi ragazzi" è ancora meglio....
> 
> Tipo Christian Bale con la barba.... spettacolo :inlove:


o anche Chris Hemsworth... va be' ragazze, basta. non vorrei poi averlo io il pomeriggio lungo :carneval:


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> o anche Chris Hemsworth... va be' ragazze, basta. non vorrei poi averlo io il pomeriggio lungo :carneval:


No aspetta lo devo dire.
Quanto può essere figo quell'uomo. Hai visto "Biancaneve e il cacciatore" ? No vabbè spettacolo!


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Certo,io come al solito funziono al contrario...:rotfl:capelli sale e pepe e barba nera.....ma come cazzo può essere vallo a capire....:rotfl::rotfl:e giuro *c'è pure qualche mia collega che ha pensato che mi tingessi i capelli di bianco*,e va bene che sto fuori....ma non così....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


qua conosco gente che lo fa


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

A me la barba è sempre piaciuta...il pizzetto non ne parliamo.
A 15 anni già dicevo che mi piaceva...mi pigliavano per fessa...
Ricordo ancora un sogno che feci all'epoca sul ragazzo che mi piaceva. Allora lui era ancora sbarbatello, l'ho sognato che aveva il pizzetto...dopo anni, quando è iniziata la storia lui era esattamente come quel sogno...


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


Barba incolta. Praticamente da sempre.
Giusto in questo periodo la stavo tagliando per "colpa" della mia nipotina di 5 mesi, non potevo spupazzarla per paura di irritarle la pelle. 
Ah, sul mento c'è il segno dell'età che avanza, un bel sale e pepe a invecchiarmi un po' [emoji5]
In compenso a 41 anni suonati ho ancora i capelli di un bel nero corvino...


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pro: dà un'aria piu' maschia e vissuta. In genere attizza. *Meglio barba corta che non la ricrescita 6 mm che fa un po' o look trasandato o stamattina mi sono dimenticato di radermi.*
> Contro: Invecchia. Dà parecchio fastidio allo struscio.
> Opinione personale: Senza. Preferisco illudermi di stare con un bravo ragazzo.
> Digressione: la scivolata verso la barba dopo i 40 arriva per tutti. Chissà perché....


Eh ma 6 mm siamo oltre il look trasandato della barba di 3 giorni. E' già barbetta corta.
Il look trasandato sta sui 2 o 3 millimetri, che ci vogliono appunto 3 giorni o anche più a seconda della velocità di crescita.


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la barbetta sui "bravi ragazzi" è ancora meglio....
> 
> Tipo Christian Bale con la barba.... spettacolo :inlove:


e sui "signori"?


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Barba incolta. Praticamente da sempre.
> Giusto in questo periodo la stavo tagliando per "colpa" della mia nipotina di 5 mesi, non potevo spupazzarla per paura di irritarle la pelle.
> Ah, sul mento c'è il segno dell'età che avanza, un bel sale e pepe a invecchiarmi un po' [emoji5]
> In compenso a 41 anni suonati ho ancora i capelli di un bel nero corvino...


Ma che bel maritino!
Siamo sicuri di voler lasciare il matrimonio illibato?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma che bel maritino!
> Siamo sicuri di voler lasciare il matrimonio illibato?


[emoji57] 
Certi treni quando passano passano [emoji23]


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji57]
> Certi treni quando passano passano [emoji23]


Ribadisco: che vita triste.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ribadisco: che vita triste.


Guarda, se vuoi in mp ti mando una foto così ti rendi conto di non perdere granché [emoji23]


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spot...sono maschi...che vuoi che capiscano...
> Vogliamo parlare della barba in ricrescita applicata a certe pratiche?
> Tralasciamo suvvia.


Parliamone.


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Parliamone.


Poi dicono che sono volgare...:carneval:


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi dicono che sono volgare...:carneval:


Niente nel sesso è volgare.


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi dicono che sono volgare...:carneval:


'ste malelingue!


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Niente nel sesso è volgare.





ivanl ha detto:


> 'ste malelingue!


Sono una vergognona...

:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Niente nel sesso è volgare.


verissimo... la volgarità semmai è nelle persone, mai negli argomenti.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono una vergognona...
> 
> :carneval:


La prossima volta sui cazzi de cemento te metto un tappetino così sei più contenta quando ti ci siedi a bomba...ok?


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La prossima volta sui cazzi de cemento te metto un tappetino così sei più contenta quando ti ci siedi a bomba...ok?


Mò pare che mi ci sono fiondata...eddai su!!!
L'ho fatto con grazia e nonchalance!


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mò pare che mi ci sono fiondata...eddai su!!!
> L'ho fatto con grazia e nonchalance!


C'ra il bar a 20 metri,la panchina davanti la chiesa a due mentri e tu che fai?te tuffi sul quel cazzo de comento bianco....:rotfl::rotfl:e non ti schiodavi,io so sicuro che ti ritrovo li...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> C'ra il bar a 20 metri,la panchina davanti la chiesa a due mentri e tu che fai?te tuffi sul quel cazzo de comento bianco....:rotfl::rotfl:e non ti schiodavi,io so sicuro che ti ritrovo li...:rotfl::rotfl:


Il bar mi tenta con le briosche, la panchina mi fa piegare e io c'ho na certa e ormai la schiena reclama pace...
Quei cosi sono alla perfetta altezza per me!!!  Belli belli, comodi comodi, giusti giusti!


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2015)

Viso liscio rasato e profumato tutta la vita


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Viso liscio rasato e profumato tutta la vita


quindi ti capitasse questo non lo disosseresti? :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


per banale pigrizia mi rado di rado.   vabbeh brutta battuta.    però vera.   nel senso che mi rado tipo ogni 19 giorni, quando inizia a prudermi seriamente.

tendenzialmente le donne mi inveiscono quando sono liscio liscio.    più riscontro positivo quando è di 3-4 giorni, anche 5

non ho fatto caso se sia sale e pepe quando mi cresce, ma data l'età credo ormai di sì


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Tom Hardy con la barba mi fa tradire mentalmente il mio lui ogni volta che lo vedo


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> verissimo... la volgarità semmai è nelle persone, mai negli argomenti.


Quotissimo.
Ma in tutto ciò Mr Nob....tu la barba?


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi ti capitasse questo non lo disosseresti? :singleeye:


bah


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...



Vado a periodi. I periodi da sbarbato sono molto più lunghi, ogni tanto lascio la barbetta incolta, che, con l'aiuto di (non ricordo il nome) porto la barba ai mm che voglio, mai più di 6. massimo che la tengo è due o tre settimane. Poi mogliettina dopo l'ennesima litigata coi figli che mi vogliono con la barbetta... son costretto a toglierla.


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quotissimo.
> Ma in tutto ciò Mr Nob....tu la barba?


da qualche mese sto provando un leggerissimo pizzetto, ban... soprattutto perchè invitato a farlo :singleeye: ma non sono troppo convinto, nun so abituato... mi prude


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> da qualche mese sto provando un leggerissimo pizzetto, ban... soprattutto perchè invitato a farlo :singleeye: ma non sono troppo convinto, nun so abituato... mi prude


:rotfl: :rotfl: ma tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi, con, senza , sempre NOB sei!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: ma tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi, con, senza , sempre NOB sei!!


:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Tom Hardy con la barba mi fa tradire mentalmente il mio lui ogni volta che lo vedo
> View attachment 10966


 e tutto quel pelo sul petto......
potrei uccidere :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> da qualche mese sto provando un leggerissimo pizzetto, ban... soprattutto perchè invitato a farlo :singleeye: ma non sono troppo convinto, nun so abituato... mi prude


Lo fai apposta!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo fai apposta!!!


ma no!


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma no!


Io mi sto facendo crescere il pizzetto al culo...e ci sto alla grande...:up:


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi sto facendo crescere il pizzetto al culo...e ci sto alla grande...:up:


 io lascio tutto al naturale... culo pisello e petto  :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*NO*



Nobody ha detto:


> io lascio tutto al naturale... culo pisello e petto  :singleeye:


Io pizzetto al culo e mi piace depilarmi i coglioni....mi piace quella lama fredda sui coglioni...


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

Premetto che a me la barba cresce male, cresce lenta (la barba di una settimana di qualunque uomo corrisponde alla mia barba di un mese) e ho diverse chiazzettine vuote.

Detto questo non taglio la barba a zero da quando avevo 18 anni credo. Sempre barba incolta da allora. Poi quando è troppo lunga e sembro un talebano la accorcio col regolabarba a qualche mm.

I primi peli bianchi son comparsi qualche mesetto fa e ho più bianco nella barba che in testa dove solo sulle tempie iniziano a spuntare i primi capelli bianchi.

Senza barba poi mi danno 10 anni di meno ma io non mi ci vedo senza barba, mi sento nudo.


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

Quando ho conosciuto  mio marito aveva sia la barba che i baffi, biondi. Eravamo giovani. 

Adesso ha solo i baffi.


Pero' non credo  uno piaccia perche' ha o non ha barba e baffi.

E'  l'insieme che ti fa piacere. Sguardo,sorriso, profumo della pelle, educazione. 

OVVIO CHE se sei un ultra' della Lazio ti piace tutt'altro genere di persona, non e' il  nostro caso è neppure il tuo.

Ricordo che a Tebe faceva senso la barba. 

Chissa' come sta?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


sempre più fighetto  bravo, bravo


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Guarda, se vuoi in mp ti mando una foto così ti rendi conto di non perdere granché [emoji23]


Io per mp accetto solo foto osè.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2015)

Poi Javier mi piace perchè  è  lui,  se mi chiedi come lo prerisco ti dico sbarcato .non è  dai peli che percepisco virilità.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io per mp accetto solo foto osè.


Scema [emoji12]


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scema [emoji12]


Parecchio


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2015)

Sbarcato:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sbarcato:rotfl:


Probabilmente ti piace l'uomo con la mise da marinaretto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti piace l'uomo con la mise da marinaretto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...


Barbetta apparentemente incolta e pizzetto tutta la vita


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tutto quel pelo sul petto......
> potrei uccidere :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Strepitoso, essi. Chiaramente ti quoto anche sul petto villoso :up:


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Strepitoso, essi. *Chiaramente ti quoto anche sul petto villoso* :up:


oh finalmente! :up:  Basta con questi efebi depilati... e che cazzo


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pizzetto al culo e mi piace depilarmi i coglioni...*.mi piace quella lama fredda sui coglioni*...


ahahahahah grande cla' :up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti piace l'uomo con la mise da marinaretto.


ihihihsabotaggio
A:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Poi Javier mi piace perchè  è  lui,  se mi chiedi come lo prerisco ti dico sbarcato *.non è  dai peli che percepisco virilità*.


ma dai... e io che pensavo bastasse una folta pelliccia scimmiesca per emanare virilità  si parlava di estetica maschile, non di mascolinità in generale.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Strepitoso, essi. Chiaramente ti quoto anche sul petto villoso :up:






Nu


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Strepitoso, essi. Chiaramente ti quoto anche sul petto villoso :up:


Quoto pure io.
Aiuto.
Aiuto.
Aiuto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Mai senza!


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto pure io.
> Aiuto.
> Aiuto.
> Aiuto.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai senza!



Pelofile :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto pure io.
> Aiuto.
> Aiuto.
> Aiuto.


Aiuto seeeee... [emoji29] 

Ok, alla cena ero sbarbato (scritto sopra il motivo, di solito lascio sempre la barba leggermente incolta) ma per il resto avevo tutti i requisiti per farti perdere il senno (petto villoso compreso) e invece eri lì intenta a mangiarti il dolce allo Svelto...

SEI SOLO CHIACCHIERE E DISTINTIVO! CHIACCHIERE E DISTINTIVO! (a proposito, ho pure il neo, e più bello di quello di DeNiro visto che ce l'ho da tirabaci) [emoji35]


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Aiuto seeeee... [emoji29]
> 
> Ok, alla cena ero sbarbato (scritto sopra il motivo, di solito lascio sempre la barba leggermente incolta) ma per il resto avevo tutti i requisiti per farti perdere il senno (petto villoso compreso) e invece eri lì intenta a mangiarti il dolce allo Svelto...
> 
> SEI SOLO CHIACCHIERE E DISTINTIVO! CHIACCHIERE E DISTINTIVO! (a proposito, ho pure il neo, e più bello di quello di DeNiro visto che ce l'ho da tirabaci) [emoji35]


No ma l'intelligenza di pensare che abbiano usato lo Svelto nel dolce e io a mangiarlo...

:rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No ma l'intelligenza di pensare che abbiano usato lo Svelto nel dolce e io a mangiarlo...
> 
> :rotfl:


troppo bella la scena: (mentre continui a deglutire) "ah, ma allora non è lo Svelto il sapore che sento" [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> troppo bella la scena: (mentre continui a deglutire) "ah, ma allora non è lo Svelto il sapore che sento" [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Eh vabbe!! Ero un po' stanchina!!!


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Nu View attachment 10969


:rotfl:
In verità Tom Hardy mi piace peloso, depilato, con barba, senza, calvo, coatto in Warrior, fighetto in Inception, oRendo in Batman :rotfl: lo amo [emoji173]️


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> In verità Tom Hardy mi piace peloso, depilato, con barba, senza, calvo, coatto in Warrior, fighetto in Inception, oRendo in Batman :rotfl: lo amo [emoji173]️


Cara mia... daccapo: Bronson.


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pelofile :rotfl:


Eh ma Mary...
Ti trovi uno davanti, con la camicia leggermente sbottonata, le maniche tirate su, la barba o il pizzo...quel pelo che fa capolino dall'apertura...perdonami eh, ma è una delle cose più erotiche per la mia vista.
(A te, stronzone lì fuori, fottiti tu e le tue pessime foto per farmi vedere come stai! Ti ooooooodio!!!! te, la tua camicia e la tua barba!! Fanculo!! Momento sfogo finito...)
Segue il pantalone della tuta e maglietta sdrucita da casa...
Mi faccio i pensieri malvagi!


----------



## Stark72 (27 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sempre più fighetto  bravo, bravo


Diciamo che c'è qualcuno che pezzetto per pezzetto mi sta plasmando esattamente come mi vuole :sonar:


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Diciamo che c'è qualcuno che pezzetto per pezzetto mi sta plasmando esattamente come mi vuole :sonar:


Occhio a non snaturarti solo per farti piacere da quel (presumo QUELLA) qualcuno [emoji6]


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Diciamo che c'è qualcuno che pezzetto per pezzetto mi sta plasmando esattamente come mi vuole :sonar:


e allora c'ha ragione (il fu ) JB


----------



## Stark72 (27 Novembre 2015)

ma dai ragazzi, ogni tanto me sembrate il pubblico della De Filippi :carneval:
ma che snaturarsi
chiunque cerca di piacere all'altra persona, lo fanno le donne, lo fanno gli uomini
snaturarsi è ben altro, è cambiare modo di vivere, amicizie e modo di pensare per far piacere a qualcuno
ritoccare il look è mera seduzione
che magari se la gente continuasse a farlo nel tempo ci sarebbero anche meno corna in giro
Forse!


----------



## Nicka (27 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi, ogni tanto me sembrate il pubblico della De Filippi :carneval:
> ma che snaturarsi
> chiunque cerca di piacere all'altra persona, lo fanno le donne, lo fanno gli uomini
> snaturarsi è ben altro, è cambiare modo di vivere, amicizie e modo di pensare per far piacere a qualcuno
> ...


----------



## passante (27 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


>


:rotfl:



Ehi Nicka ti ho mai detto che col baffo ti trovo irresistibile?


----------



## Nicka (28 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Ehi Nicka ti ho mai detto che col baffo ti trovo irresistibile?


Son bellina eh?!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Voi che preferite?
> In 43 anni non mi ero mai fatto crescere un po' di barba.
> Poi complice un'irritazione allergica sul collo ho dovuto cedere e attualmente "sfoggio" sta barbetta di 6 mm che mantengo a lunghezza costante.
> Credevo mi avrebbero spernacchiato e invece un successone.
> ...



Stark mi permetti di fare una domanda, non a te, anche a te, a tutti cioè: ma alle donne che a quanto pare piace l'uomo con la barbetta, non da fastidio, la barbetta durante l'atto sessuale?


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi, ogni tanto me sembrate il pubblico della De Filippi :carneval:
> ma che snaturarsi
> chiunque cerca di piacere all'altra persona, lo fanno le donne, lo fanno gli uomini
> snaturarsi è ben altro, è cambiare modo di vivere, amicizie e modo di pensare per far piacere a qualcuno
> ...


Hai parlato tu di plasmare, non gli altri.la seduzione è  fatta di iniziativa personale


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stark mi permetti di fare una domanda, non a te, anche a te, a tutti cioè: ma alle donne che a quanto pare piace l'uomo con la barbetta, non da fastidio, la barbetta durante l'atto sessuale?


Tu puoi farti crescere tutta la barba che vuoi,tanto durante l'atto stai a pecora...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (28 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stark mi permetti di fare una domanda, non a te, anche a te, a tutti cioè: ma alle donne che a quanto pare piace l'uomo con la barbetta, non da fastidio, la barbetta durante l'atto sessuale?


Tu proprio non capisci nulla...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu proprio non capisci nulla...


Lui sta a pecora...che deve capire...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu puoi farti crescere tutta la barba che vuoi,tanto durante l'atto stai a pecora...:rotfl:


Non sempre sto a pecora, dietro. Ma che centra ora la barba con la pecora merinos.. 






Nicka ha detto:


> Tu proprio non capisci nulla...


comparA, io non ho scritto che non alzo e tengo alzate!, che non sbatto al muro, che non strappo le mutande ( quando ci sono) che non uso la faccia come tovaglieta per "stricarla unnegghiè con barba o senza barba!!!! 
Uffa però mi fai diventare scurrile.. oddio che vergogna. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mannaggia a te mannaggia..


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui sta a pecora...che deve capire...


ah clà in questi giorni lavoro sempre di fantasia( se vabbè) ma tu quando impecori  le dici di mettersi sopra uno sgabello o le alzi le chiappe? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ah clà in questi giorni lavoro sempre di fantasia( se vabbè) ma tu quando impecori  le dici di mettersi sopra uno sgabello o le alzi le chiappe? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Dai mettete a pecora....fine.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai mettete a pecora....fine.:rotfl:


Cazzo clà ma che gentiluomo... tesoro meti a pecora.. tesoro sposta un po... tesoro muoviti un po te.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:la devi prendere clà! prendere.. fine. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

*Io me la penso*

Si perchè vogliamo delle dritte, o perlomeno VOGLIAMO SAPERE! 

Vogliamo sapere e conoscere il lati oscuri di oscuro sulle attenzioni che da al culo in posa da pecora:carneval: . Ad es: oscuro in macchina, con tetto senza tetto? com'è stato? ci sei risucito? 
Oscuro al ristorante, al bagno, stretto e basso...
In discoteca dietro al salotto.... spuntavi solo tu e lei no? se ne accorto nessuno? 
Insomma RACCONTACI, E PORCA LA PALETTA VOGLIAMO SAPè!! 

Ci apro un tred?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stark mi permetti di fare una domanda, non a te, anche a te, a tutti cioè: ma alle donne che a quanto pare piace l'uomo con la barbetta, non da fastidio, la barbetta durante l'atto sessuale?


No.


----------



## Sheva07 (28 Novembre 2015)

Io sono sempre stato uno da barba lunga o rasato a zero, a lametta. Mai una via di mezzo. Ora da un paio di mesi sono nella via di mezzo, ho iniziato a lasciare sempre un po' di barbetta, rasandola solamente col rasoio. Da un paio di settimane ho deciso di farla crescere, ma non ci penso a curarla. Non l'ho mai fatto e non inizierò a farlo ora. Come cresce, cresce.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Dicembre 2015)

Io sono amante del liscio perfetto...in ogni dove. Anche per gli uomini. Quando mio figlio alla prima crescita di pelo sulle gambe mi ha chiesto come si faceva a depilarsi ho gioito!  Unici peli ammessi: ciglia sopracciglia capelli


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

No aspetta, sarò talebano ma l'uomo che si depila non lo posso sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io sono amante del liscio perfetto...in ogni dove. Anche per gli uomini. Quando mio figlio alla prima crescita di pelo sulle gambe mi ha chiesto come si faceva a depilarsi ho gioito!  Unici peli ammessi: ciglia sopracciglia capelli


Gli uomini totalmente depilati mi fanno impressione
Ho avuto la reazione opposta quando mio figlio me l'ha chiesto e per fortuna mi ha dato retta 
Posso capire l'aggiustatina alle parti intime e ascelle per il resto anche no grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli uomini totalmente depilati mi fanno impressione
> Ho avuto la reazione opposta quando mio figlio me l'ha chiesto e per fortuna mi ha dato retta
> Posso capire l'aggiustatina alle parti intime e ascelle per il resto anche no grazie


Anche a me quelli che si depilano non mi garbano, inoltre  amo l'uomo con un accenno di barba


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a me quelli che si depilano non mi garbano, inoltre  amo l'uomo con un accenno di barba


IDEM


----------



## oro.blu (1 Dicembre 2015)

....e a me piace così 
Forse non mi piace l'uomo macio...che ne so??


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a me quelli che si depilano non mi garbano, inoltre  amo l'uomo con un accenno di barba


Porto barbetta e pizzetto ormai da venti anni.

Purtroppo sono glabro naturale, sul mio corpo non cresce praticamente nulla.


----------



## sienne (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao

dipende dal tipo di uomo ... 




sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Porto barbetta e pizzetto ormai da venti anni.
> 
> Purtroppo sono glabro naturale, sul mio corpo non cresce praticamente nulla.


 sei un ibrido  Però sei comunque seducente ( la tua mente, intendo )


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende dal tipo di uomo ...
> 
> ...


Cioè ? Il tipo più robusto con la barba e quello più longilineo senza ?


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei un ibrido  Però sei comunque seducente ( la tua mente, intendo )



:rock::kiss:


----------



## sienne (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ? Il tipo più robusto con la barba e quello più longilineo senza ?



Ciao

ci sono tanti dettagli ... dipende proprio dal tipo nel senso più largo ... 
Non riesco a ridurre il tutto su robusto o longilineo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sono tanti dettagli ... dipende proprio dal tipo nel senso più largo ...
> Non riesco a ridurre il tutto su robusto o longilineo ...
> ...


Ok


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a me quelli che si depilano non mi garbano, inoltre  amo l'uomo con un accenno di barba


Ecco anche me piace portarla,ma un filo,come già ho scritto, portarne troppa aumenterebbe il contrasto con i capelli,poi la gente pensa che o mi tingo i capelli di bianco o la barba di nero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco anche me piace portarla,ma un filo,come già ho scritto, portarne troppa aumenterebbe il contrasto con i capelli,poi la gente pensa che o mi tingo i capelli di bianco o la barba di nero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che fascino!!!!!


----------



## Spot (2 Dicembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Porto barbetta e pizzetto ormai da venti anni.
> 
> *Purtroppo sono glabro naturale, sul mio corpo non cresce praticamente nulla. *


T'invidio non poco.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo un mesetto mi sono abituato e non pizzica più.
Pensavo che avrei risparmiato un bel po' di tempo la mattina e invece forse perdo più tempo di prima tra regolabarba e rasoio elettrico. 
Farla crescere a minchia non mi piace, però non ho ancora deciso la lunghezza. Corta ok, ma quanto?. Sotto i 6 mm sono un filo spinato.


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che fascino!!!!!


EH certo....:rotfleccato che non mi tingo nulla...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> No aspetta, sarò talebano ma l'uomo che si depila non lo posso sentire.



nemmeno io


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dopo un mesetto mi sono abituato e non pizzica più.
> Pensavo che avrei risparmiato un bel po' di tempo la mattina e invece forse perdo più tempo di prima tra regolabarba e rasoio elettrico.
> Farla crescere a minchia non mi piace, però non ho ancora deciso la lunghezza. Corta ok, ma quanto?. Sotto i 6 mm sono un filo spinato.


La lunghezza dipende dal tipo di barba e di uomo.

Io amo la barba ma se uno fa effetto mujaheddin non è neanche consigliabile :rotfl:


----------

